# Image of Ahmadinejad consoling Chavezs mother angers Iranian clerics



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2013)

Image of Ahmadinejad consoling Chavezs mother angers Iranian clerics









> Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is under fire from the country's clerics over a photo of him consoling the mother of Hugo Chavez at the late Venezuelan leader's funeralphysical contact that's considered a sin under Iran's strict Islamic codes.
> 
> The photo, released by Venezuela's Miraflores Press Office, shows Elena Frías' right hand clutching Ahmadinejad's left, her head against his, as they stand near the flag-draped coffin of her son at a military academy in Caracas, Venezuela, on Friday.
> 
> The image drew the immediate fury of Tehran's religious conservatives. No unrelated women can be touched unless she is drowning at sea or needs medical treatment," Hojat al-Islam Hossein Ibrahimi, a cleric at the Society of Militant Clergy, said, according to Iran's Al-Monitor.



Image of Ahmadinejad consoling Chavez?s mother angers Iranian clerics | The Lookout - Yahoo! News


----------



## Lipush (Mar 12, 2013)

Stupid Ayatollas!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Guy was copping a feel

Public stoning


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2013)

Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you God, for not making me an Iranian.!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight?


*Yes*


High_Gravity said:


> he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.



Yes they are.
They have zero tolerance for treating women like human beings.
In much the same way they don't hesitate to train their children to commit suicide by killing people who don't obey their rules.


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2013)

Even Uncle Ferd says it was rude for him to reach around an' squeeze her butt...

*Ahmadinejad under fire for hugging Chavez's mother*
_Mar 12,`13  -- Senior Iranian clerics have scolded President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad for consoling Hugo Chavez's mother with a hug - a physical contact considered a sin under Iran's strict Islamic codes._


> The rebuke follows a widely published photo showing Ahmadinejad embracing Chavez's mother at the funeral of the late Venezuelan president in what is seen as taboo-breaking behavior in Iran.  Iranian papers on Tuesday cited clerics from the religious center of Qom who described the hug as "forbidden," inappropriate behavior and "clowning around."  Iran's strict Islamic codes prohibit physical contact between unrelated members of the opposite sex.
> 
> The clerics did not spare Ahmadinejad.  "Touching a non-mahram (a woman who is not a close relative) is forbidden under any circumstances, whether shaking hands or touching by the cheek," said one of the clerics, Mohammad Taqi Rahbar, adding that such a contact, even with "an older woman is not allowed ... and contrary to the dignity of the president of the Islamic Republic of Iran."  Ayatollah Mohammad Yazdi, Iran's former judiciary chief and a religious leader in Qom, said Ahmadinejad was "clowning around" and his hug shows he failed to "protect the dignity of his nation and his position."
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Thank you God, for not making me an Iranian.!



Iranians are actually wonderful people, I met many in California. Most of them are not raging douche bags like their Ayatollahs.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.



No worse than the tea party losing its mind because a republican was nice to Obama when they were in the same room.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

some cultures see women as dirty and some cultures see blacks as dirty.

I think both of those cultures are insane idiots


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.



That is life in a conservative ran country. In Ohio you can go to jail for touching a woman in a bar.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.
> ...



Stop making up lies to try and cover for Iran.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





> A federal appeals court has upheld the state&#8217;s* no-touch law* for strippers and restricted hours for adult bookstores.
> 
> In a ruling released yesterday, a three-judge panel of the 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that the 2007 law does not violate the First Amendment rights of strip clubs and sexually oriented businesses.
> 
> Strip-club no-touch law upheld in court | The Columbus Dispatch



And the politicians get to decide what a sexually oriented business(text of the law) is or is not....


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Touching a stripper is against the law in most places now, but thats hardly the same as being thrown in jail for "touching a woman in a bar" like you said, most strip clubs will just throw you out anyways. But trying to compare this to the rules in Iran is just desperate. If you want to try and defend Iran, try harder.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Ayatollahs really this uptight? he was comforting a grieving mother, not slapping some fat ass at a strip club in Caracas.
> ...



There are about ten people on this board who have serious psychological issues and should seek help.... You're one of those ten


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Strippers are women, and Ohio law goes way beyond touching a dancer on stage or even in a strip club. And to say most states is wrong. Some states will not let you touch a dancer while on stage.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So you are comparing rules about touching strippers in the US with Irans draconian laws concerning women? are you high?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You equate this law for touching in a bar? Are you playing stupid or are you really this stupid? 

BTW, Liberal Oregon has a similar law as do other states.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



hahahahahahah


hugging Obama has brought the wrath down on more than one R


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No more crazy than you trying to compare Ohio religious conservative oppressive law to what a few other states have as law.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

The right is possitively insane about Obama being treated with any decency by their members.

Gee I wonder why?????


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes I am comparing the Religious nuts in America to the Religious nuts in Iran, Thank Allah for liberals in America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That doesn't make any sense, you are trying to compare American strip club laws to how Ahmadinijad is facing the fire from the Ayatollahs for simply hugging Hugo Chavez's mom. As far as the strip club laws, most of them turn a blind eye to it anyways if you have moneys.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You are doing a lousy job at defending Iran. Just sayin.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yeah because Liberals want America to be another Iran. lol


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Don't you agree the only thing standing between us and oppression by religious nuts are liberals and the Constitution?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Dude the attitude of the people and the culture play into it, the laws that Iran has regarding women would never fly over here.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What part? I showed you in Ohio you can go to jail for touching a an adult women(with her consent) in a bar or wherever the politicians deem a sexually oriented business.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



They don't even have sexually oriented businesses in Iran period, you can go to jail for hugging your best friends mom at a funeral over there. Please try and catch on, besides if you have money those strippers in Ohio will meet you for an after party and you can do whatever you want to them.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Sure, I could fly to Europe and smoke pot but that is not the point. catch on? oh please ! I know this just an attempt to demonize a people that we want to attack to control and drive of prices of oil.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Jesus Fucking Christ no its not genius, I don't want to attack Iran but their laws regardling women are out dated and barbaric. Even Stevie Wonder can see that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Thanks but I'm no genius... I was speaking in general not about you but I don't believe for a minute you care anything about the people of Iran, and Saudi Arabia laws are much more restrictive

If you want to hear that some Iran laws are harsh and barbaric I agree, but same could be said of some laws in America,


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I have met many Iranians and I think they are a good people, and they definently deserve better than the regime they have in Iran. Saying Saudi Arabian laws are more restrictive doesn't do Iran any justice, nice try.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



My point was that we don't criticize Saudi Arabia because they cooperate with the oil companies. If you want to change the politics you can't be hypocritical. Have we ever sanctioned or or pressured Saudi Arabia on human rights? Like I said this is not about helping Iran but I digress...


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I hate Saudi Arabia and yes our dealings with them are complete horse shit, we do turn a blind eye because of the oil. They do the same in their dealings with us, 2 way street. Fuck this, lets go to the strip club.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Hell Yeah !  A North Carolina Strip Club, The Ayatollah would have a heart attack if he caught him those clubs because they will touch the the shit out of you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Hehe you should see the ones in Iowa, bring your own beer and full contact and the dancers get fully naked. I heard stories about ones in Florida, I heard it gets legendary down there.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Been to Florida, had a great time. They get crazy in Iowa?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yeah they do, Iowa is a very freaky state not alot of people know about it, its full of strip clubs and adult book stores.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Thanks, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Shotgun Geniez in Hamburg Iowa is one I been to a few times when I was in the Military, had a blast there. They had another one called the Playhouse but I don't know if thats open anymore.


----------



## fairandbalanced (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> some cultures see women as dirty and some cultures see blacks as dirty.
> 
> I think both of those cultures are insane idiots


***
Not defending the stone age clerics, but they don't consider women dirty. That honor belongs to Jews and Christians (Najas= filthy, dirty, impure often refers to members of those religions)
The reason they are afraid of touching women is the fear of seduction. Hence the reason for prohibition of perfume and forcing the females to cover up.
They don't think it is possible to have both genders close to each other without being seduced by evil.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 13, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you God, for not making me an Iranian.!
> ...



Yes, but being a woman in Iran?

Not sounds that cool


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Not at all, Washington state, is as liberal as you want. No alcohol at all allowed, no touching the dancers, unless they are on stage, which seems dumb. Strippers, not allowed to strip for lap dances. 

Oregon, liberal state for years and they have no touching laws. 

Idaho, conservative, Montana conservative have laws that are lax compared to the liberal states. So your example of one conservative state is way off.

Look at the way liberals want to control your eating habits, they want to control your smoking habits and hell they are now in some cities and states liberals are wanting to ban the vapor e-cigs, WTF?


----------



## WethePeopleUS (Mar 17, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Wow! Do you read what you write before you post it? Perhaps you should start.


----------



## WethePeopleUS (Mar 17, 2013)

While it is true that Iran and Saudi Arabia have laws pertaining to women that may seem "barbaric" to us, we are not as perfect as we think. It would behoove us to fix our own laws for and about women before we go bashing other countries for it. I mean hell, we still have republicans voting down the Violence against Women Act. Not to mention some of the absolutely insane comments some Congressmen have said about women. Statements like "if a women gets raped, it is her own fault." We have sexist idiots in out own country. So lets fix our own house before we laugh and complain about the house down the street!


----------



## WethePeopleUS (Mar 17, 2013)

And besides, Ahmadinejad is out of the government in June. He will be replaced by some other puppet.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2013)

WethePeopleUS said:


> While it is true that Iran and Saudi Arabia have laws pertaining to women that may seem "barbaric" to us, we are not as perfect as we think. It would behoove us to fix our own laws for and about women before we go bashing other countries for it. I mean hell, we still have republicans voting down the Violence against Women Act. Not to mention some of the absolutely insane comments some Congressmen have said about women. Statements like* "if a women gets raped, it is her own fault." *We have sexist idiots in out own country. So lets fix our own house before we laugh and complain about the house down the street!



That seems to be a universal attitude, and it sickens me personally.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 18, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't know if I would call the WA and OR legislature "liberal"...money transcends politics.


----------

